# Learning Flip Style



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Hello everybody! Eventually it has been already told many times on this Forum and I beg your pardon if I'm going to ask about it again. The point is that I'm trying to learn by myself the "flip-style" (can I say Style or it's just a way to move one's hand?) and I will really appreciate any suggestion and advice to improve and get more accurate in shooting. I noticed that flipping increases the speed of the ammo and reduces the risk of banging the ammo against the fork. Thanks for helping. Best, Bob.


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

i agree.. i want to hear a few peoples understanding of how "flip style" works exactly.. Ive seen slow mo of it but i would like to make an average of everyones opinions on it.


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Flipping the slingshot as the shot is released is not too hard to use. The heaver bands make it easier because of the harder pull and when the shot is released the slingshot will naturally flip with the release, if the wrist is not held in a "locked" position by the release. The object is to just let the slingshot flow with the shot after release. Don't try to make it happen, just let it happen as a natural by-product of the release of the band pressure you are holding back with the slingshot hand. If you try to flip the slingshot you will usually begin to flip the slingshot before the pouch is released. This action will naturally pull the shot off target. Push on the slingshot during the draw and simply allow the slingshot to flow forward after the shot. Requires a smooth pouch release and a clear and comfortable mind to follow through on the shot with the slingshot hand. When the shot hits the target the slingshot is best still pointing at the target .


----------



## wd40 (Jul 19, 2010)

Bob,

I'm not qualified as an expert marksman..... yet..... but I second Smitty's motion.

"Just let the slingshot flow with the shot after release. Don't try to make it happen. Just let it happen as a natural by-product of the release of the bands." - Smitty

Smitty's Youtube videos show this, as well as some that Perry (A+ Slingshots) did.

You won't have to consciously "flip" your wrist. It will happen for you after the release of the bands.

I'm a' working on it myself.

WD40


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks Smitty. I had realized that was easier with strong bands, it comes natural because you push the sling to put forward the force of shooting. But when I want to shoot with a light band, for istance a single TBG two centimetres wide and 21-22 centimetres lenght, I feel that I have to flip a bit with my wrist to help the sling to go down, haven't I? Am I doing wrong?


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

wd40 said:


> Bob,
> 
> I'm not qualified as an expert marksman..... yet..... but I second Smitty's motion.
> 
> ...


Thanks, I'm gonna try and leave my mind clear of the willing to flip.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

Mr Smitty should put his vid back up on you tube. demonstrated this very very well.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

NoSugarRob said:


> Mr Smitty should put his vid back up on you tube. demonstrated this very very well.


Ya Rob, I had a look...it works. Thanks mate, Bob


----------

